# Pilot - Unforgettable (E-juice)



## KrayFish404 (17/8/16)

Some may have seen this juice online, perhaps at Fasttech, I bought this particular sample at Gearbest:

http://www.gearbest.com/e-liquid/pp_378470.html

It is currently going for *$3.89 *which is a relative low price for 30ml, especially as the Rand is ducking under 14 Dollars at the moment. (R13.37 vs $1 when I wrote this)

So, before you see this as a stocking filler, please continue readin.

*Initial thoughts as I ordered: *"Durian Vanilla Cream Milk Flavor" Sounds interesting. I've had most of the custards available in ZA so why not. (And it is one of those orders where you have 2 minutes to decide) A quick look at the ratings saw 8 people giving it 5 stars (out of 5). Ok done, ordered.

*Thoughts as it arrived: *Packaging is fine, nice bottle, liking the dripper tip, opened up, very much chemical taste but I thought let's expel some of the air, who knows how long it has been standing?

*Tasting time(!): *Got home, decided to use my flavour dripper - The Stumpy (very much a Derringer). Had a single coil in there which I just cleaned and re-wicked. 26g, and 26/32g Clapton in parallel, 3mm i/d, 7 wraps, comes to about 0.6 ohm.

_Before I continue, I need to make a note. "Durian". Now I thought this might be a place, or a type of Vanilla. Who knows. Later more on this._

Deep puff. No no never MTL, I am brave! El Príncipe de la Niebla! But...

The smell of burning tires travels deep up my brain, it is the 18-wheeler crashing down the walls driving over my child dreams, over my favourite toys, and then reversing to spin over the box of pictures of Pamela Anderson under my bed. The tires, no no the whole truck: dipped in gasoline, and on fire.

Cannot let this pass my tongue again, surely it would mean death? 

For a brief 1/10000000th of a second I think perhaps my mod broke, firing 2000w, creating a black hole and summoned a demon right into my mouth.

This stench of hell is followed by a pair of fish, bitten by a zombies, force-swimming their rotting bodies down my sinuses as I wheeze the stench out in panic, choking through my nose. But alas, they are stuck, and they fart a sickly sweet garlic right back, and I can see them saying in my mind's eye: "you like that you bad boy, don't you?"

As the choking subsides and I get used to the initial poison attack (used to, or did my pain, smell and taste receptors die? Burial is this Wednesday.) I re-group and take cover ("Sarge no Sarge I fell in water, I did not p1ss my pants Sarge!") though I think I might have pee'd a little bit...

The stench finally subsides to such an extent that my 2 other "second-hand" vapers can enter the kitchen. However I am met with their faces of disgust. "No Love, and Love-Child, I did not fart". No explaining could change the look on their faces as I see their love for me fading away.

Oxygen is flowing back into my brain, I need counselling. Google where the F are you?

I can finally see though my red, but teared-up eyes. I have to know. WTF is Durian!?!?

Ok... Soooooooo according to Wikipedia:

"Regarded by many people in southeast Asia as the "king of fruits",[6] the durian is distinctive for its large size, strong odour, and formidable thorn-covered husk. " 

"Strong odour" my arse!

And:

"The edible flesh emits a distinctive odour that is strong and penetrating even when the husk is intact. Some people regard the durian as having a pleasantly sweet fragrance; others find the aroma overpowering and revolting. The smell evokes reactions from deep appreciation to intense disgust, and has been *described variously as rotten onions, turpentine, and raw sewage. *The persistence of its odour, which may linger for several days, has led to the fruit's banishment from certain hotels and public transportation in Southeast Asia."

"Rotten onions" - that was Satan's breathe after a heavy night out at Panarotti's!

"Raw sewage" - oh I though that was me crapping my pants, oh God the memories they return!

"Banishment"? - 110% in agreement. Lit on fire. Destroyed. Even go to the library and wipe the records there.

I washed the dripper - warm water and soap, I dry burned the coils (too lazy to redo parallel coils), washed it again in water. No this dripper needs to be dipped in petrol, set alight, dipped in battery acid, and licked by a rabid dog, there is no clearing this taste (or is it memory burned permanently into my brain?) 

 - check that from about 03m42s, it is the Surströmming Challenge, that is about exactly what happened to me.

I rates this juice as a minus 7 out of 5. 

If you have the suspicion that I am making a joke, and that the above is in any form an over-reaction, perhaps exploded version of what this really tastes like... Then be my guess, if you are in CPT bring your own dripper. Hell no am I throwing one of my own dippers away again. And you may vape this juice all you want - in the street in the opposite wind direction. On the other side of town.

I am comfortable putting up this challenge - choose any of my tanks/RTAs. You can have it. If I can fill it with this juice and you finish the tank. (Challenge must be completed in at least 2 hours). And as a bonus prize you may have this awesome juice as well.

_Final note - on the 8 people who rated this as a 5/5... Perhaps they like Durian? This is not exactly something like licorice, or menthol - where some kinda hate the smell but it won't kill you. Durian will kill you. In a nasty way. It puts the lotion on its skin. You do not vape it, it vapes you. After translating one review his Pro was "if you are brave or wannabe a hero try this or give it to your enemies ! really unforgettable taste and smell! is a blend of rotten staff with a delicious smell of garlic ,))" Is this a joke to them? I could have died!_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 21


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/8/16)

Don't know about the quality of the juice, but no matter how much it stinks it surely cannot be as bad as a Durian.  NOTHING has as bad a smell as Durian. I'm told Durian tastes great, but I could never try it because I could never get closer than 100m from it.


----------



## Cobrali (17/8/16)

Ah! I was looking for Durian juice! I remember the first time i had Durian..when they cut open the fruit it smelt so bad! Like sewerage..but the fruit was sweet! If only you were in jhb then i could drip and taste it..:-/

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/8/16)

Anyone that can attempt to replicate Durian in ejuice deserves a medal. I cannot even start to think what flavourings I'd use to create such a stink.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (17/8/16)

Lolololol, durian! You are a brave man, my friend. Go to asia to expeience the true flavour and fragrace of this fruit is a must. The best way its been described to me is the concentrated esscence of a back street in the dodgiest part of bangkok with top hits of Mumbai public toilet water on the hottest day of mango season.
Could not stand even a whiff of the stuff before the glorious thai curry I had eaten that afternoon made a break for freedom back through my mouth.
This was also while I was still smoking so I wouldn't have gotten the full power hit you did vaping this evil fruit.
Didn't bother eating till the following morning while the hairs in my nose slowly grew back.
Only for the brave, people with no smell, people with no gag reflex and anyone into cleavland steamers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (17/8/16)

Cobrali said:


> Ah! I was looking for Durian juice! I remember the first time i had Durian..when they cut open the fruit it smelt so bad! Like sewerage..but the fruit was sweet! If only you were in jhb then i could drip and taste it..:-/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I could mail it but surely SAPO would quarantine it. Next to all the letters containing anthrax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (17/8/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> I could mail it but surely SAPO would quarantine it. Next to all the letters containing anthrax.


Haha..that would be great and i am sure no one would steal it..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/8/16)

Absolutely hilarious....I sat back reading and then imaging Gordon Ramsay reading this as a script on Hells Kitchen

Why would anyone in their right state of mind want to vape durian flavoured juice (not you of course cos as you had no idea that you are going to be up close and personal with the gates of vape flavour hell)...my gosh...the only category I can think of are peeps suffering from eating disorders...

Durian is the most disgusting smell on the planets and I can only imagine might be the staple diet of Klingons as their looks go well with this flavour profile...Nee man, sies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (17/8/16)

@Zacdaniel


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/8/16)

Im thinking fines for vapecon..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MunG (17/8/16)

That was a good read !

I would be more than happy to taste it on my dripper. But I am in luck that I am far away in another land called Jozi 

This could be a great prize challenge vape or for charity or something.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (17/8/16)

Vapecon durian challenge! Let the games begin!


----------



## ET (17/8/16)

So you're saying the flavours on point then? 
Well written piece, laughed myself silly. Guess it's time to brave my chicken waffles with bacon juice i mixed up


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/16)

Hahahahaha brilliant review Mr Krayfish

When you pop around again pls bring it with!


----------



## Caramia (17/8/16)

Thanx for the greatest laugh I have had in a long time, @KrayFish404!
I shall most definitely remember to never ever get close to durian.


----------



## Cobrali (17/8/16)

Sorry guys..its an acquired taste for us asians..just like stinky tofu..smells like shit but tastes delicious! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (17/8/16)

I was just going to say @Cobrali - I lived in Asia for 5 years and would always cross the road when I saw stinky tofu or durian up ahead 

The worst was when you weren't expecting it and you'd breathe in and as the air enters your mouth you realise what you've done and there was no stopping the taste. It's like  and then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (17/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I was just going to say @Cobrali - I lived in Asia for 5 years and would always cross the road when I saw stinky tofu or durian up ahead
> 
> The worst was when you weren't expecting it and you'd breathe in and as the air enters your mouth you realise what you've done and there was no stopping the taste. It's like  and then


Haha..i went to China to study Chinese for a year two years ago and when i was on holiday in Guangzhou i found the stinky tofu stands! Great taste but the smell sticks on your clothes for the whole night! Best make sure you have it as the late night snack! My gf loves both so i hope the durian tastes like real durian so she can vape with me.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## notna (18/8/16)

I once ate cheese that smelled exactly like decomposing feet, strangely despite the smell it tasted superb.. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (18/8/16)

notna said:


> I once ate cheese that smelled exactly like decomposing feet, strangely despite the smell it tasted superb..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That is very specific - decomposing feet - what was that lamb movie again. I guess we shall have to bow to your superior knowledge.


----------



## notna (18/8/16)

Andre said:


> That is very specific - decomposing feet - what was that lamb movie again. I guess we shall have to bow to your superior knowledge.


We were at a cheese & wine pairing and the smell was so bad that those brave enough to venture a taste were told they could only do so outside as the rest of the patrons would probably hurl when they get a whiff of it. 

Think sour gym bag with rotten sweaty socks that was left in the boot on a hot summers day. 

Also, didn't help that the cheese was runny, looked just as disgusting as it smelled, still would eat it (outside) again. 

Sent an enquiry to get the name, you can read up about it yourself.


----------



## notna (18/8/16)

notna said:


> We were at a cheese & wine pairing and the smell was so bad that those brave enough to venture a taste were told they could only do so outside as the rest of the patrons would probably hurl when they get a whiff of it.
> 
> Think sour gym bag with rotten sweaty socks that was left in the boot on a hot summers day.
> 
> ...


Aha, got the name.. 

Pont l’Eveque has a foul aroma when held to the nose. Its interior smells fecal, a bit like horse or dog droppings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

